# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Cili është sistemi më i mire politik?

## Mau_kiko

Hapja e kesaj teme me erdhi si ide nga nje debat qe pata sote me nje mikun tim mbi sistemet e ndryshme politike dhe se kush mund te ishte me ideali. Prandaj, vendosa qe kete debat ta percillja edhe ketu, ku te gjithe mund te shprehin mendimin e tyre te lire.


Cili eshte per ju sistemi me i mire politik?
Perse keni zgjedhur kete sistem, i cili sipas mendimit tuaj eshte me i arrituri?
Cilat jane anet negative dhe pozitive te ketij sistemi?

Do tju lutesha qe votimet tuaja te bashkangjiteshin edhe me argumente per zgjedhjen ne fjale.


PS: Do tju lutesha qe ne postime te mos shkruanit vetem nje koment te tipit "demokracia" dhe ta lini me kaq. Mendimin tuaj duhet ta argumentoni, ne te kundert, jeni te lutur vetem te votoni.

----------


## Kinney

Sondazh interesant po mire do ishte nje shpjegim i shkurter dhe i qarte per sejcilen zgjedhje,
nuk mund te votoj qorrazi pa njohur domethenien e te gjitha opcioneve.


P.S.Demokraci Islamike, kjo ishte e forte fare.

----------


## ximi_abedini

une votova per demokracin islamike arsyje eshte se vetem sheriati islam mund te ofro paq  demokraci dhe liri dhe barazi pa marr parasysh ngjyren kombin fen  per gjdo njeri sepse vetem me islam do mbretronte paqa per qdo njeri

----------


## Corvus

> pa marr parasysh ngjyren kombin fen  per gjdo njeri sepse vetem me islam do mbretronte paqa per qdo njeri


po due me dit a ta lejon sheriati me kan budist?

----------


## ximi_abedini

> ti mor djal a din qka thue? demokracia islame nuk merr parasysh fen dhe ma pas thue se vetem ne islam mbreteron paqja. po sheriati a ta lejon me kan budist a?


mu sma lejon mirpo budisti eshte i lir te jeton ne shtetin islamik

----------


## Corvus

> mu sma lejon mirpo budisti eshte i lir te jeton ne shtetin islamik


kshu e menojshe dhe un!

----------


## Uriel

Që kur na qenkan anarkia dhe demokracia islamike sisteme politike?!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

*Anarkia* është një filozofi politike e cila e konsideron shtetin të padëshirueshme, të panevojshëm dhe të dëmshëm, dhe e kërkon të nxisë një shoqëri pa shtet. Gjithashtu kërkon të pakësojë, madje të heqi autoritetet në zhvillimin e marrëdhënieve njerëzore

*Demokracia* është një qeveri politike e kryer qoftë drejtpërdrejt nga populli (Demokracia Direkte), ose me anë të përfaqësuesve të zgjedhur nga populli (Demokracisë Përfaqësuese).
Edhe pse nuk ka ndonjë përkufizim të veçantë ose që të jetë pranuar universailsht për demokracine, ka dy parime të cilat në çdo përkufizim të demokracisë përfshijnë: barazinë dhe lirinë. Këto parime janë pasqyruar në të gjithë qytetarët janë të barabartë para ligjit dhe kanë qasje të barabartë në pushtet. Dhe liria e qytetarëve është siguruar nga të drejtat dhe liritë të cilat legjitimohen dhe janë të mbrojtura nga një kushtetutë.

*Demokraci Islamike:* ka dy lloje demokracish që mund të njihen në vendet islamike. Bazë të këtij dallim ka të bëjë me atë se si Islami është i përfshirë në punët e shtetit. 

1. Një shtet demokratik i cili njeh islamin fe shtetërore. Disa vlerat fetare janë të përfshira në jetën publike, por Islami nuk është i vetmi burim i së drejtës. PSH:  Malajzia, Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Algjeria
2. Një shtet demokratik i cili përpiqet të institucionizojë Sheriatin. Kjo është quajtur edhe si demokraci islamike. Demokracia islamike ofron përfshirje më të plotë të Islamit në punët e shtetit.

*Feudalizmi* është një strukturë e decentralizuar sociopolitke në të cilën një monarki të dobët përpiqet të kontrolljë tokat e mbretërisë nëpërmjet marrëveshjeve reciproke me krerët rajonalë. Në kuptimin më klasik, feudalizëm i referohet sistemit mesjetar evropian politik.

*Imperializem* është "krijimi dhe mirëmbajtja e marrëdhënieve të pabarabarta ekonomike, kulturore dhe territoriale, zakonisht midis disa shteteve dhe shpesh në formën e një perandorie, të bazuar në dominim dhe nënshtrim. 
PSH: Perandoria Perse, Perandoria Romake, Perandoria Portugeze, Perandoria Spanjolle, Perandoria Hollandeze, Perandoria Franceze, Perandoria Ruse, Perandoria Kineze, Perandoria Britanike, ose edhe Perandoria Amerikane.

*Kapitalizmi* është një sistem ekonomik ku kapitali, toka dhe faktorët e prodhimit (mjetet e prodhimit, fuqia jonjerezore), janë në pronë private. Puna, të mirat dhe burimet janë të tregtueshme dhe fitimi u shpërndahet pronarëve të cilët kanë investuar në teknologji dhe industri. 
Ky sistem ekonomik, ka edhe kënvështrime politike.

*Komunizmi* është një strukturë ku ndryshimi klasor zhduket, dhe ku prona eshte me së shumti e kontrolluar. Gjithashtu nje filozofi politike dhe nje lëvizje shoqërore e cila përkrah dhe synon krijimin e nje shoqerie te barabarte.
Si ideologji politike, komunizmi më së shumti konsiderohet si nje nendegë e socializmit. 

*Monarkia* është një formë e qeverisje në të cilën të gjithë pushtetit politik apo për emër është absolutisht e paraqitur me një individ. Si subjekt politik, mbreti është kreu i shtetit, në përgjithësi deri në vdekjen e tyre apo abdikim, dhe "është vendosur tërësisht larg nga të gjithë anëtarët e tjerë të shtetit." [1] Ky person i cili kryeson një monarki quhet një monark. Kjo ishte një formë e zakonshme e qeverisjes në botë gjatë periudhave të lashta dhe mesjetare.


*Teokracia* është një formë e qeverisjes në të cilën një zot ose hyjni është i njohur si sundimtar suprem civile të shtetit, [1], ose në një kuptim më të lartë, një formë e qeverisjes në të cilën një shtet është i qeverisur nga udhëzimet hyjnore të menjëhershëm ose nga ana e zyrtarëve të cilët janë konsideruar si hyjnore udhëzuar. Shembuj: Irani, Arabia Saudite, Vatikani etj.




Ps: Gjithkush i cili ka dhe dëshiron të japë informacione më të detajuara është i lutur ti ppostoje.

----------


## Daja-GONI

Sistemi me i mire politik eshte ai sistem qe udhehiqet nga njrez te dijshem dhe atdhetar.

Merreni si shembull Shqiperine ( ketu ben pjese edhe Kosova).Shkret ne feudalizem, shkret ne komunizem dhe tash ne demokraci prap shkret.Pse? Sepse udhehiqej nga njerez qe donin dhe duan veten me shume se sa vendin.

Emri nuk madheron njeriun, njeriu madheron emrin.

Nuk votova pra per asnjerin nga sistemet.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Daja-GONI, per mendimin tim, sistemi me i mire politik *ne zbatim* eshte ai sistem i cili i pershtatet kultures se vendit ku ky sistem aplikohet. Gjithcka varet nga kultura e popullates se atij vendi, te kultures se zbatimit te ligjeve, te kultures se drejtimit te sakte nga pushtetaret.

Mesa duket, vendit tone te dashur, pikerisht kjo i mungon. Kultura.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Daja-GONI, per mendimin tim, sistemi me i mire politik *ne zbatim* eshte ai sistem i cili i pershtatet kultures se vendit ku ky sistem aplikohet. Gjithcka varet nga kultura e popullates se atij vendi, te kultures se zbatimit te ligjeve, te kultures se drejtimit te sakte nga pushtetaret.
> 
> Mesa duket, vendit tone te dashur, pikerisht kjo i mungon. Kultura.



Varet se si interpretohet kultura.Varet nga ajo se cfare kuptojme ne me kulture.

Esenciale eshte ta duash vendin dhe te kesh nje aparat njerezish kompetent.Tjeter nuk te duhet.Sistemit veja emrin pastaj si te duash.Nese pra kjo eshte kultura, atehere ne shqiptaret  nuk kemi kulture.

----------


## Kinney

Perderisa te gjithe keto lloje sistemesh heret ose vone kane deshtuar atehere do zgjidhja nje sistem te ri, hibrid, nje sistem te ri te paeksperimentuar.
Idealisht do preferoja Anarkine, por per fat te keq realiteti eshte shume larg idealit, 
jo sepse Anarkia ne vetvete perben nje sistem te gabuar, por eshte nje sistem delikat, i paafte per tu mbrojtur nga sistemet e tjera qe historikisht kane shtypur shoqerite anarkike. 
Evolucioni ben punen e vet, dhe ne menyre spontante prej anarkise kalohet ne te gjithe sistemet e tjera, ku deri tani Kapitalizmi + Demokraci perben kombinimin me te suksesshem, kombinimin me natyral te gjerave.
Per fat te keq Demokracia nuk eshte akoma ne fuqi ne asnje vend te botes, me shume nje sistem feudal i maskuar si demokraci. Madje as kapitalizmi nuk eshte me kapitalizem.

E paevitueshmja do te jete nje sistem qeveritar boteror.

----------


## chino

Per mua eshte demokracia.
Arsyeja: Sepse eshte menyra e udheheqjes se shtetit ne vazhdimesi nga koka e kombit. Mbidhet koka e kombit dhe vendos per probleme aktuale, dhe keto vendime jane te kontrollueshme nga gjyqet. Me nje fjale: Mundeson ne vazhdimesi derdhjen e tere yndyres kombetare ne shoqeri.

Me kete veti demokracia per mua mposhte te gjitha sistemet tjera. Sidomos ato fetare, ku normat dhe sistemi paraqesin nje ngurtesire te vetme te patundur qe 2000 vite dhe te patundshme edhe ne te ardhmen. Kombi duhet t'i nenshtrohet perrallave semite, jo te mendoje i lire, sipas njohurive dhe arsimimit te tij te shekullit aktual.

PS:
Demokracia islamike me duket term grotesk. Sikur te thuash: Humanizmi kriminel, shqiptaresia sllave, e bardha e zeze, apo "oksimorone" tjera te tilla.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Hapja e kesaj teme me erdhi si ide nga nje debat qe pata sote me nje mikun tim mbi sistemet e ndryshme politike dhe se kush mund te ishte me ideali. Prandaj, vendosa qe kete debat ta percillja edhe ketu, ku te gjithe mund te shprehin mendimin e tyre te lire.
> 
> 
> Cili eshte per ju sistemi me i mire politik?
> Perse keni zgjedhur kete sistem, i cili sipas mendimit tuaj eshte me i arrituri?
> Cilat jane anet negative dhe pozitive te ketij sistemi?
> 
> Do tju lutesha qe votimet tuaja te bashkangjiteshin edhe me argumente per zgjedhjen ne fjale.
> 
> ...



Pik se pari anarkia nuk eshte sstem politik , anarkija eshte nje situate ne te vilen nuk mbreteron ligji, ska ligj pra, dhe ska lidhje te bej me politiken.

Feudalizmi eshte regullim shoqeror, ska te bej fare me politiken. Shoqerite feudale jane udhehequr nga ana e mbreterve , ska pasur sistem politik, politiken e ka be mbreti.

Te tjerat mund te quhen sisteme politike, dhe une kisha zgjadhur demokracine islamike, ajo qe buron drejtpersedrejti nga Kurani dhe jo burimet tjera fetare ne fene islame.

GV_USA

----------


## Mau_kiko

Gostivari_usa me lejo te te them qe edhe anarkia eshte konceptuar si nje sistem politik. Nje sistem jo shume i qendrueshem, por gjithsesi nje sistem politik.

*Anarkizmi* eshte një doktrinë që trumpeton heqjen e autoritetit të organizuar. Anarshistët besojnë se e gjithe qeveria është e korruptuar dhe e djallezuar. Anarkizmit ishte një forcë në Rusi shekullin e nëntëmbëdhjetë, e lidhur me Princin Peter Kropotkin dhe Mihail Bakunin. Llojet e anarkizmit variojne nga pacifizmi deri në revolucion të dhunshëm. Problemi i madh me anarkizmit është për ruajtjen e lirisë së individit. Pa një sistem të organizuar objektiv të ligjit, një shoqëri anarkike mund të jetë në mëshirën e organizatave kriminale dhe të te fuqishmeve, ku mbeshtetja vjen vetëm me mbrojtje personale dhe komunale.


Tani nuk kam shume kohe, por me vone do te sjell nje informacion me te detajuar te anarkizmit, feudalizmit si dhe te sistemeve te tjera qe kam sjelle, dhe jo vetem.

----------


## chino

> Per mua eshte demokracia.
> Arsyeja: Sepse eshte menyra e udheheqjes se shtetit ne vazhdimesi nga koka e kombit. Mbidhet koka e kombit dhe vendos per probleme aktuale, dhe keto vendime jane te kontrollueshme nga gjyqet. Me nje fjale: Mundeson ne vazhdimesi derdhjen e tere yndyres kombetare ne shoqeri.


Ketyre mendimeve ua kisha shtuar nje droje qe kam, te cilen do e shpreh si pyetje:

Eshte i afte sistemi demokratik per te nxerrur nje komb nga nje e kaluar e eger qe la pas varferi dhe lloj lloj keqvajtjesh tjera? Apo mos eshte demokracia sistem i mire vetem per shtete me mireqenje te trasheguar?

Shembull sqarues: 
Sikur te kerkosh nga qumshtberesit shqiptare te permbushin standardet e kerkuara nga Bashkimi Europian pergjate procesit te qumshtberjes, do ua kesh pamundesuar teresisht qumshtberjen. Ngase ata nuk posedojne as mjetet e ndoshta as njohurite e nevojitura. Ky shembull eshte reprezentativ per shume sfera tjera shoqerore dhe tregon se si mund te besh padrejtesi te madhe ne implementimin e vlerave demokratike apo se si ato jane te pamundura. Nese ne Parlamentin Europian leshon ligje, ku thuhet se ne tere BE duhet te kete qumshti kete dhe kete cilesi, kete dhe kete hap ne procesin e berjes se tij, ti edhe pse ke leshuar nje ligj qe vlen per te gjithe, pra qe obligon te gjithe, ti ke bere padrejtesi me qumshtberesin shqiptar ne krahasim me ate gjerman. Sepse qumshtberesi gjerman jeton tanime me shekuj ne shoqeri kapitaliste apo ate te tregut te lire, dhe ka arritur te siguroje mjetet e nevojitura per te bere qumshtin ne menyren e kerkuar. Por qumshtberesi shqiptar ka pas vete nje te kaluar prej 50 diktature komuniste dhe para saj 5 shekuj nje diktature islame. Dhe eshte e vetekuptimte qe ai nuk do te posedoje mbi te njejtat mjete si qumshtberesi gjerman. Nuk do te kishte poseduar as qumshteresi gjerman sikur te kishte qene ne vend te qumshtberesit shqiptar. Keto mendime mund t'i analogizosh per shume sfera tjera shoqerore.

Prandaj pyetja: Eshte demokracia zgjedhja per problemet e shoqerise tone? Apo mos ndoshta duhet se pari nje sistem tjeter para se te implementojme demokracine? 

Keto pyetje nuk desha t'ia fsheh askujt. 

Pershendetje

----------


## Mau_kiko

Edhe feudalizmi eshte nje forme e nje sistemi politik, kjo aplikohet ose me sakte eshte aplikuar atehere kur pushteti i monarkut te nje shteti ishte shume i dobet.

*FEUDALIZËM*: Sistem politik, ekonomik dhe shoqëror. Si rend feudalizmi mbështetej në pronësine e feudalit mbi mjetet e prodhimit, në të drejtën për të patur pushtet politik në tokat e veta dhe në pronësinë jo të plotë mbi bujkrobërit. Më i njohuri është modeli i tipit franko-burgonjez (shek. IX). Feudalizmi u përhap në vende të ndryshme të Evropës. Hyri në krizë në shek. XII me organizimin e jetës qytetare dhe me shkëmbimet tregtare, üpr forma të feudalizmit vazhduan edhe në shekujt e mëpastajshëm.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> une votova per demokracin islamike arsyje eshte se vetem sheriati islam mund te ofro paq  demokraci dhe liri dhe barazi pa marr parasysh ngjyren kombin fen  per gjdo njeri sepse vetem me islam do mbretronte paqa per qdo njeri


Pse a paska demokraci ne shtetet islamike une mendoje se jo nes nje femer veshe fustane ne shtetet islamike ose pantolla eshte e denuar me 60 kamgjija  per ket demokraci po flet ti

Mos u bane ma taliban se ata te torabores

----------


## Mau_kiko

Pa_doreza2 tema ne fjale po bazohet tek teorite e sistemeve politike. Kush prej tyre eshte me i sakte, kush eshte me ideali. Mendimet jane te ndryshme, ashtu sic perceptimet jane te zhvilluara ne kendveshtrime te ndryshme.

Ne teori, secila nga ato sisteme te cilat kam permendur me larte, kane anet e tyre pozitive, dhe anet e tyre negative.
Psh; ne teori, komunizmi do te ishte ideal, nje sistem utoipk, shtu sic do e ishte nje vend utopik ai qe do ta aplikonte. Por per fat te keq, sic u shpreha me larte, sistemi me i mire politik ne zbatim eshte ai sistem i cili i pershtatet kultures se vendit ku ky sistem aplikohet. Gjithcka varet nga kultura e popullates se atij vendi, te kultures se zbatimit te ligjeve, te kultures se drejtimit te sakte nga pushtetaret. 

Pra, zbatimi i cdo sistemi kerkon nje bashkveprim me kulturen e vendit ku aplikohet. Dhe shpesh here kultura me sistemin politik kane qene te kaheve te ndryshme, duke e bere kete sistem te pasukseshem. Keshtu, per medimin tim, komunizmi u aplikua ne vendet e gabuara ne momentet e gabuara, dhe rezultati i tij nuk ishte edhe aq i sukseshem. Plus qe evolimi i tij nuk u be i mundur nga pushteti, nje evolucion  i cili mund ta kishte kthyer nga nje politik e deshtuar, ne nje te sukseshme, duke iu pershatur sistemi kultures, dhe jo anasjelltas. Kjo beri qe kjo politike te deshtonte ne keto vende, dhe te merrej si shembullnegativ ne vendet e tjera.

Ne rastin qe ju prekni, behet fjale per demokracine islame. Ky sistem politik nuk mund te aplikohet ne te gjitha vendet, pasi jo cdo vend ka nje kulture te perbashket me kete sistem. Dhe jo cdo vend islamik i tanishem ka kulturen e duhur per ta perballuar kete sistem. Kjo e ben kete sistem te deshtoje ne disa nga keto vende. Kur flas ne deshtim, nuk e kam fjalen per deshtim total, por te disa fushave sociale qe ky sistem merr persiper. 
Pstaj mos harro, perfitimi vetjak i drejtuesve, vihet gjithmone(ose ne shumicen e rasteve) mbi idealin ....

----------


## Zoti Basha

"Anarkia" dhe "kapitalizmi" jane e njeta gje. me sakte, anarkia eshte sistem politik, ndersa kapitalizmi eshte sistemi ekonomik qe nuk perputhet me asnje sistem politik vec anarkise.

----------

